# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  about how much would it cost to demolish a house?

## wozzzzza

looking at a house 3 bedroom solid brick with asbestos roof.  how much you reckon it would cost to demolish a house like this?  on level block, easy access.

----------


## leeton

I have read somewhere on another forum, I think the average was around $13K, but can be up to $18K, so I guess, work between $10-$20k, ball-park figures I know, but may help.

----------


## wozzzzza

yeah thats about what i expected thanks

----------


## China

They will add a surcharge for the asbestos

----------

